# Started LGD pups in Central IL



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

We have a litter of Colorado Mountain Dog LGD pups that we are now taking deposits on. They will be ready for their new homes in a few more weeks. Both parents of these pups are proven, very successful guardians. The pups were born in the barn, right next to the chick brooder, so they have literally been with the livestock from day one. By the time they are weaned at 8 weeks, they will have been introduced to guarding chickens, turkeys, goats, hogs, cattle, rabbits, and horses. They will be about the most well-rounded LGD pups you'll find! They will learn the basics from a former professional dog trainer, as well as 2 active, adult LGD's that will help direct their instinctual guarding skills and teach them what to do. 

For an extra boarding fee, there are several training options also offered to help your pup get off to the very best start possible. If you have been looking for the perfect farm partner, look no further! We will help match you to the dog that best suits your needs. PM for more info, or visit our webpage to learn more: http://redgatefarmllc.com/livestock_guardian_dogs

Sorry, we will not ship, as we prefer to work with new owners personally to help ensure your pup has the best chance at success. If you are willing to travel to central IL for pick up, however, we will be happy to work with you.


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

i wish i could i would love to have a good LGD pup and Central IL is so close to me, but i will mark the web site for when i am ready to get one


----------

